# Forum Runner issues since update



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

I am hoping very much that the site is able to keep its FR support.
There seems to be posts all over the Board, so maybe if we confine Forum Runner feedback to one thread, David can get an idea of how many users utilize Forum Runner as their primary portal to TCF.

eta: I have had trouble for two days now replying/creating new threads. I get a "working" icon and it stays that way perpetually.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Hi...

I will not be removing it but I can not say it will work either. I have the latest plugin installed on the site that is made for this version of the site software. That is really all I can do seeing we do not write the software and that they no longer support it.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

Thank you for taking the time to post.
I know what a difficult week it has been for you.
Appreciate your diligence and sensitivity.
Be well.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

For awhile now, I can't get the search function to work on forumrunner. Do others have this problem?


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Yes, as it is not compatible without hacking the search part to work. Sorry.


----------

